

The most realistic video game simulator ever built - wayneyeager
http://singularityhub.com/2011/10/30/the-most-incredible-video-game-simulator-ever-built-brings-battlefield-3-to-life-with-pain/

======
arkitaip
Absolutely brilliant. It's this sort of stuff that might bring back the old
arcade as this system is too expensive for home owners.

~~~
bradleyland
At an investment of $650k just for the simulator, and assuming you'd like to
make that back in a year -- which is kind of a long cycle for video game
content that gets stale quickly -- the operator would have to charge about
$300/hr for access. This assumes they could sell 6 hours a day for 365 days,
which is so overly optimistic it's laughable. At $600/hr, you might see the
light at the end of the tunnel at a year, but who is going to pay that kind of
rate outside of the DoD?

~~~
wayneyeager
I suspect there are some whopping economies of scale to be had here, though.
This was a one-off and prototypes do tend to be expensive.

BTW, I'll bet 2/3 the cost was that military-grade omnidirectional treadmill.
Mass-produce that and you're back into the realm of possibility.

